# 66lbs at 6 months old..... hmmmm,, Diablo?



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

His actual six month birthday is tomorrow, 02/12/2013... Ill try to post some fresh pics and take his measurements,,, everyone says he's skinny,, he certainly has some filling out to do,, but he isn't skinny,,,, regardless, he's gonna be a big boy....the 666 cracks me up


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona just weigh 60 pounds today. She is 8.5 months. So I would say he is going to be a big boy. Fiona eats 2 pounds of raw a day. How much does he eat? Fiona is negotiating for 2+ pounds.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NorCalGSD (Oct 15, 2012)

My Buddy turned 6months yesterday the 10th, on Sunday he tipped the scales at 84lbs lol


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Im gonna stop feeding my dog so she stays a puppy. JK- is that the norm that at 6 months they are almost adult weight?


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

NorCalGSD said:


> My Buddy turned 6months yesterday the 10th, on Sunday he tipped the scales at 84lbs lol


Related to some documents i found on the web it is not adviced for a dog to get too big too soon, how can you know if your dog is big cos he is tall or cos he eats too much for a puppy. cheers


----------



## sspellmon15 (Nov 14, 2012)

My Noah is the same way 60 lbs at 6 months. I was told when he was 5 weeks he was the bigger of his litter so I figure he would be a big baby literally...















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i agree with not letting your pup get to bid to soon, i was told the higher protein in puppy food is not a great thing. might affect his joints later in life.


----------



## NorCalGSD (Oct 15, 2012)

Well Buddy eats a normal amount, and I feed him a quality food, he gets walked twice a day and is very active, so please tell me how I am suppose to keep him from getting big???


----------



## NorCalGSD (Oct 15, 2012)

Also he has never in his life got puppy food


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

NorCalGSD said:


> Well Buddy eats a normal amount, and I feed him a quality food, he gets walked twice a day and is very active, so please tell me how I am suppose to keep him from getting big???


It's important not to confuse the size of your pup with the weight of your pup.


----------



## NorCalGSD (Oct 15, 2012)

Lilie said:


> It's important not to confuse the size of your pup with the weight of your pup.


Please don't take this the wrong way, but can you please clerify?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

While it may be tempting to feed big puppies a large diet to keep their bellies full and plump, the results can be disastrous. Too much food, and extra dietary supplementation, can cause a rapid growth rate in puppies, which may result in painful conditions such as osteochondrosis dissecans (a joint disorder), hypertrophic osteodystrophy (a bone disease), and wobbler syndrome (cervical vertebral instability).


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

In other words, make sure the dog is not overweight. Skinnier is better than fat. This applies to humans, as well.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

I keep yoschi hungry,, I've never fed him to the point of full and you can fairly easily see his first two ribs.... my trainers says he's perfectly thin. They say they prefer their dogs to be thin. Also, they say feeding raw helps to slow and regulate growth.... I'll post a few pics as soon as I get home from work


----------



## nyssam (Feb 12, 2013)

I had the same questions when Logan was a puppy...from the day I brought him home I knew he would be a big boy, as evidenced by his giant paws...seemed like every vet visit he was gaining 10lbs!






at a year old he was 94lbs. He eats 3-4 cups a day, depending on his work outs for the day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

nyssam said:


> I had the same questions when Logan was a puppy...from the day I brought him home I knew he would be a big boy, as evidenced by his giant paws...seemed like every vet visit he was gaining 10lbs!
> View attachment 38098
> at a year old he was 94lbs. He eats 3-4 cups a day, depending on his work outs for the day.
> 
> ...


He looks lovely, do you have any pics of him right now ?


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Yoschi's_Pet_Human said:


> I keep yoschi hungry,, I've never fed him to the point of full and you can fairly easily see his first two ribs.... my trainers says he's perfectly thin. They say they prefer their dogs to be thin. Also, they say feeding raw helps to slow and regulate growth.... I'll post a few pics as soon as I get home from work


Its all about genetics, if ur dog is big nothing is going to change it ! you are lucky i do want my dog to be big too


----------



## nyssam (Feb 12, 2013)

emy1 said:


> He looks lovely, do you have any pics of him right now ?


Thank you, he's definitely special, and changed his colors quite a few times before settling into this coat pattern 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NorCalGSD (Oct 15, 2012)

Lilie said:


> While it may be tempting to feed big puppies a large diet to keep their bellies full and plump, the results can be disastrous. Too much food, and extra dietary supplementation, can cause a rapid growth rate in puppies, which may result in painful conditions such as osteochondrosis dissecans (a joint disorder), hypertrophic osteodystrophy (a bone disease), and wobbler syndrome (cervical vertebral instability).


 I understand that, the feeding I have him on is twice a day, 1.5cups each time, so a total of 3 cups a day. Only thing he has access to all day is water.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

NorCalGSD said:


> My Buddy turned 6months yesterday the 10th, on Sunday he tipped the scales at 84lbs lol


Cute guy but I'd keep him slimmer.

Also :thumbup: Leerburg Dog Training | How to Fit a Prong Collar


----------



## NorCalGSD (Oct 15, 2012)

Mrs.P said:


> Cute guy but I'd keep him slimmer.
> 
> Also :thumbup: Leerburg Dog Training | How to Fit a Prong Collar


 Thank you, and he does look chunky in the pic,its just how he is laying, I will try to post better pics tonight,I can feel ribs and the vet tells me he is no where near over weight, just a big dog. as far as the prong collar goes, he some times rough houses with one of my smaller dogs a little to much, so when it gets out of hand I put that collar on him and it makes him stop, he hates that collar and acts 100% different when I put it on him, so I put it on him and things calm down.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo weighed 63# at 6 mos, and now at almost 4 yrs is 90#, lean and muscled. He gained an average of 3# per week til 8 months when he leveled off(rawfed)
Here he was at almost 8 mos:








and at maturity 3.5 yrs:


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Day late,, but here he is at six months and one day 
At training now... waiting in parking lot... when the trainer gets here ill have her help me stack him ...


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

He stands perfectly stacked at all times except when I want a picture!!! Grrrrr


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

NorCalGSD said:


> My Buddy turned 6months yesterday the 10th, on Sunday he tipped the scales at 84lbs lol
> Ahh, he still has the cute puppy look, like he still has not grown into his feet and ears.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog is big but he looks young.



NorCalGSD said:


> My Buddy turned 6months yesterday the 10th, on Sunday he tipped the scales at 84lbs lol


----------



## NorCalGSD (Oct 15, 2012)

Cheyanna said:


> NorCalGSD said:
> 
> 
> > My Buddy turned 6months yesterday the 10th, on Sunday he tipped the scales at 84lbs lol
> ...


----------



## NorCalGSD (Oct 15, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> your dog is big but he looks young.


Ya he just turned 6 months old, there are times where I think WOW he is such a smart amazing dog, then he reminds me he's still a puppy..


----------

